# R 134a Recharging AC



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Has anyone used this? My AC in my 02 XE is not blowing cold air. 

TIA

Mike


----------



## Doja (Jun 29, 2007)

since your in Tx like me, we value our AC. So let me clear something up, AC uses freon/134a in our case in a continuos cycle and it doesnt consume it. If your refrigerant is low then you have a leak, plain and simple. So if you were to recharge your system with a leak still in it, it might work for a little while but the problem wouldnt be corrected. So what i would highly reccomend is you take it to an AC shop. AC refrigerant must be filled to exact specs. If you put too much in, it will still blow hot and you can damage components. Also it can be dangerous if you dont know what your doing. If your sure you want to do it yourself then let me know


----------



## Chublez (Aug 4, 2007)

Go to your local parts store buy the kit...the good one with the gauge and read the instructions. As long as you can read and you don't constantly try to put a square peg in a round hole you'll do fine don't waste money on shop fee's. A lot of recharge kits have some amount of stop leak in them make sure and get one that does just to be safe. Also the fill hose will ONLY connect to the low pressure side..you CANNOT connect it to the high pressure side and blow it up in your face unless you purposely modify the fitting and force it on.


----------



## Chublez (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh I forgot wear glove like it says this stuff is cold and often has lubricants in it plus gloves keep your hands clean anyway.


----------

